# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ti japesh fund dashurise

## broken_smile

Mendova te hapja kete teme e frymezuar nga nje sekuence e nje filmi qe pashe sot lidhur me kete problem, pra fundi i nje historie dashurie vec per njerin nga te dy partneret dhe shpjegimi i saj, nje perjetim i hidhur por fatkeqesisht edhe me nje probabilitet te larte qe mund t i ndodhe kujtdo nga ne.

Nese do te kuptonit qe per ju ajo lidhje nuk ka me nje te adhme, qe e ka humbur ate bukurine dhe pasionin qe kishte ne fillim, qe nuk eshte me aq stimuluese, shkurt dashuria per ate person ka marre fund per ju, si do te vepronit?

Cfare fjalesh do te perdornit per t ia shpjeguar partnerit tuaj?

----------


## Albela

*ne raste te tilla gjithmon esht e veshtir te gjesh fjalet e duhura
por gjithsesi , kur diçka mer fund esht e kot te vashdosh per keq ardhje
apo per forc zakoni, nuk ka asnji kuptim*

----------


## Kreksi

...dhe po shtoj se sa me parë qe te paralajmrohet partneri tjeter se kjo lidhje ka marrur fund deh nuk ka me kuptim te tentohet e apo te humbet koha koti, por te ndahen si miq duke ia kthyer shpinen njeri tjetrit, edhepse eshte veshtir, zemra ndahet ne dysh, pothuaja se shkulet pa dhimbje fare si e shkulim nje lis ashtu me rrenje nga toka, njashtu edhe ndarja eshte e dhimbshme per njerin dhe tjetrin, per nejrin me pake per tjetrin me shumë, nganjehere per te dy eshte ndarje e dtyrushme dhe behete  dhimbshme per te dy por per çudi ketu me nuk hyjn ne punë ndjenjat as ato puthje qe i kishim shijuar se bashku me aqë knaqesi me nuk vlejne fare, pa ndjenja fare shkurt e trup tjetri ta pret; "du te ndahemi, me nuk te dua" ! ..dhe ti si i hutuar nuk i  beson ketyre fjalve !
Ketu e tutje ose krijohet urrejtja ndaj njeri tjetrit ose zgjedhet menyra me e mirë, ndarje pa urrejtje, hajt, le te haje dreqi "do mbesim miq, nuk eshte fundi i botes" e gjej dike tjeter ndoshta edhe me te mirë, si thojn ktej- "një grua e  ke humbur,  10 tjera i ke  gjetur "..;!

Ndaju, ktheja shpinen dhe më kurrë mos e shiqo ! Largë sysh largë zemres...

----------


## strange

O Kreksi pa keqkuptime por mos e bej te fortin tani! Herën tjetër ne kësi tema mos ven ne funksion vetëm trurin por edhe zemrën. Nuk është aq e lehte sa e bën ti. (:

Nganjëherë duhet te ndahesh sepse nuk te lejojnë rrethanat prandaj nuk mundesh aq lehte as ti vete ta kesh qe ti thuash ashtu dhe nuk besoj se nëse ndahesh me një person nuk e do (përjashto rastet e  tradhtisë). Te duhet ca kohe te marrësh veten. 

Kisha lexuar diku se 1 ne 10 çifte qe ndahen, ndahen përmes sms-ve, dhe mund ta kuptoje këtë është shume me lehte por nga ana tjetër duket se sa pak i kushton rendësi një lidhjeje.

----------


## Izadora

> Cfare fjalesh do te perdornit per t ia shpjeguar partnerit tuaj?


Shpirt e di , qe fjalet qe do te te them nuk do i besosh .

Por besom nuk ka rruge tjeter, ndarja eshte me pak e dhimbshme  :ngerdheshje:  
Nuk do te te harroj bashkvuajtsi im  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Nje shoqja ime ketu ne NY s'dinte si t'i thoshte robit ik se u merzita me ty, e i tha "po iki me pune ne DC ndaj duhet te ndahemi".  :pa dhembe:  Mire qe s'u pane ndonjehere ne rruge, se punonin dhe afer. Loool

Fillova dhe une te levizja me pune pastaj. LOL.

----------


## uj me gaz

mund t'i japesh fund nje historie, por jo dashurise.

----------


## ChuChu

> mund t'i japesh fund nje historie, por jo dashurise.


nuk "cdashurohet" njeriu?

 :syte zemra:

----------


## illyrian rex

*shpirt, kemi nevoje per pak pause...*

nevojiten 6 mindila (peceta), 1 bensedin dhe eventualisht reflekse te shpejta te qafes (ne rast te ndonje tentimi per shpulle)  :Lulja3:

----------


## broken_smile

> Shpirt e di , qe fjalet qe do te te them nuk do i besosh .
> 
> Por besom nuk ka rruge tjeter, ndarja eshte me pak e dhimbshme  
> Nuk do te te harroj bashkvuajtsi im


hhahaha ti Izadora je tamam per aktore filmi  :ngerdheshje: 

me kete big smile qe bere tani do ia thoje?

----------


## aMLe

*Zakonisht thone :- Meriton nje me te mire se une 
ose : Une sjam per ty.Nuk e ke fajin ti,por une.
Keto jane gjasme per mos ta bere tjetrin te ndihet sh down,por ja qe nuk bejne efekt.Sepse te gjithe e dine qe keto fjale thuhen sa per ta hequr qafe*

----------


## broken_smile

> mund t'i japesh fund nje historie, por jo dashurise.


po, nje historie/lidhje dashurie. Une e thjeshtova, ska shume rendesi titulli, rendesi ka qe mesazhi erdhi.

----------


## uj me gaz

> nuk "cdashurohet" njeriu?


jo. nese njeriu "cdashurohet", nuk ka qene dashuri.

----------


## ChuChu

> jo. nese njeriu "cdashurohet", nuk ka qene dashuri.


ok, mendimi yt. besoke ne dashurine e pare te madhe, do kesh pare shume telenovela.  :ngerdheshje: 

 :syte zemra:

----------


## uj me gaz

> po, nje historie/lidhje dashurie. Une e thjeshtova, ska shume rendesi titulli, rendesi ka qe mesazhi erdhi.


per mua ka rendesi, sepse dashuria per mua eshte thelbi i gjithckaje. togfjaleshit "histori dashurie", "lidhje dashurie" per mua jane pa kuptim. o eshte dashuri e atehere nuk ka c'ti jape fund, o s'eshte. dhe atehere mund te flitet per gjithcka tjeter, vec jo per dashuri.

----------


## uj me gaz

> ok, mendimi yt. besoke ne dashurine e pare te madhe, do kesh pare shume telenovela.


 :buzeqeshje:  ka mundesi.

----------


## broken_smile

> per mua ka rendesi, sepse dashuria per mua eshte thelbi i gjithckaje. togfjaleshit "histori dashurie", "lidhje dashurie" per mua jane pa kuptim. o eshte dashuri e atehere nuk ka c'ti jape fund, o s'eshte. dhe atehere mund te flitet per gjithcka tjeter, vec jo per dashuri.


dashuria eshte dicka abstrakte, lum ti qe paske arritur te ia gjesh perkufizimin

----------


## Izadora

> *Zakonisht thone :- Meriton nje me te mire se une 
> ose : Une sjam per ty.Nuk e ke fajin ti,por une.
> Keto jane gjasme per mos ta bere tjetrin te ndihet sh down,por ja qe nuk bejne efekt.Sepse te gjithe e dine qe keto fjale thuhen sa per ta hequr qafe*


Athere plan B ? :-DDDD

----------


## illyrian rex

> Athere plan B ? :-DDDD


i cili eshte?

je AKULL fare  :Lulja3:

----------


## aMLe

> Athere plan B ? :-DDDD


*Kjo ishte menyra e embel.
Menyra tjeter eshte :- Nuk te du me.Me pelqen sh shoqja jote e ngushte*

----------

